# What is it with Audi and black interiors?



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Why is finding almost any Audi without a black interior almost impossible? I was at West London Audi at the weekend and only one car out of the entire showroom was not black, and that was a used one. 
Personally I find the black interior overwhelmingly claustrophobic. I had it in a Mk 1 and when I changed to a Mk2 with a light silver interior the difference was huge. Out of the coal mine into the light.  
How many people here are ordering a new Mk 3 in anything other than black?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

deeve said:


> Why is finding almost any Audi without a black interior almost impossible? I was at West London Audi at the weekend and only one car out of the entire showroom was not black, and that was a used one.
> Personally I find the black interior overwhelmingly claustrophobic. I had it in a Mk 1 and when I changed to a Mk2 with a light silver interior the difference was huge. Out of the coal mine into the light.
> How many people here are ordering a new Mk 3 in anything other than black?


I am totally with you, for example every s line model in the audi range has a black roof lining and in my opinion look far too dark. You can choose a black roof lining as an option on other trims but cannot choose a lighter colour roof lining with s lines, a real pity


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

my old mk 2 is red with light grey, I like this contrast. its airier. my new one which is coming is ibis with light grey supersport seats with silver inlays to brighten things up.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I deliberately avoided the black interior which ruled out the S-Line for me because it was black on black. I love my grey interior - exactly what I wanted and wouldn't have anything else. However, I do love the black headlining.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

m-a-r-k said:


> I deliberately avoided the black interior which ruled out the S-Line for me because it was black on black. I love my grey interior - exactly what I wanted and wouldn't have anything else. However, I do love the black headlining.


Looks great but it must be a bugger to keep clean.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

deeve said:


> Why is finding almost any Audi without a black interior almost impossible? I was at West London Audi at the weekend and only one car out of the entire showroom was not black, and that was a used one.
> Personally I find the black interior overwhelmingly claustrophobic. I had it in a Mk 1 and when I changed to a Mk2 with a light silver interior the difference was huge. Out of the coal mine into the light.
> How many people here are ordering a new Mk 3 in anything other than black?


Totally agree. This was one of the reasons that I went for a Sport over an S-Line, to get a grey interior. But when I bought my A3 last year there were so many better features on the S-Line that I really didn't have a choice so black it was. And do you know what - I have to say I hardly notice the black interior - until I get into the TT again and I then I love my grey interior.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

It's crazy, but Audi colours in general are crap. I quite like a black interior but I'd like the choice of either (wine) red or light beige or brown. The red looks great on dark silver cars, light beige on black and brown on red cars.

I notice that Porsche are nearly as bad - it's very difficult (i.e. expensive) to buy a car without a black (or dark grey) interior - and the options are mainly really nasty, like orange.

Maybe it's a German thing?


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Looks great but it must be a bugger to keep clean.


Not really. There's a no eating and drinking rule of course  I use rubber mats in winter and clean the grey ones every time I clean the car - only takes 10 minutes. I clean and recondition the seats once a year. I'm a very fastidious person when it comes to the interior of my car. Some people spend a lot of time making sure the outside looks great - that's just showing off to other people in general - you can't see it when you are driving. But you can see the interior - all the time. That's more important to me.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm hoping that the Express Red seats and red stitching are going to help to brighten up the interior of my TTS. My only doubt is whether or not to change the interior elements from quartz laquer anthracite to silver??


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I'm hoping that the Express Red seats and red stitching are going to help to brighten up the interior of my TTS. My only doubt is whether or not to change the interior elements from quartz laquer anthracite to silver??


Oh what a lovely problem to have! If you want to see fingerprints stick with the quartz lacquer...

Agree with m-a-r-k, very classy interior btw, keeping the silver interior is easier than keeping a black interior clean. I did change the silver mats (daft) to black ones though


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

m-a-r-k said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great but it must be a bugger to keep clean.
> ...


Yup, I can never understand why some people make a big deal about having led lights and similar frippery rather than concentrating on the personal environment they spend hours sitting in.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Wonder if Audi are optioning red because Porsche are....besides that Audi just want to sell you what they want to sell you. Anything different you're just going to have to pay for it.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Completely agree with the OP. But it's not just Audi. You see it in most car dealerships. A few weekends ago I was at the Bill Shephard dealership for the Mustang launch and the owner explained he would only spec his imports black because that is what is gauranteed to sell. I don't get it :?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Think most people are conditioned to by black by marketing over the years. Black is also quite neutral too and will go with the majority of colours. Optional coloured interiors can be a matter of taste.


----------

